# Attaching Registration Plate



## Lilliput (Oct 26, 2010)

Our motorhome registration plate (rear) has blown off in the strong winds and I was suprised to find that it was fixed on with a sticky adhesive/silicon which is now smeared all over the rear bumper :roll: 

What is the best method to remove the adhesive/silicon and any suggestions for the best way to fix the plate back on the van?

Many thanks

Lilliput


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Lilliput,

Self tapping screws for fixing it back on.

You can also get yellow caps that cover the screwheads from most motorfactors.

Pete


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I doubt that it's actually silicon, but if it is, you can buy silicone remover at most DIY stores.

Otherwise try to remove most of it with a plastic - not metal - scraper of some sort and wipe off the residue with meths or white spirit.

For re-fixing, I usually use the self adhesive pads which you can buy in Halfords or most accessory shops. Even these have succumbed to southern European summer temperatures, however, and the only foolproof way is to use screws, but check what's behind the panel first!

Roger


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mine are secured with adhesive strips, or as mentioned previously, you could use something like this


----------



## cbrookson (Jul 19, 2010)

I think the neatest way is to use a number plate holder. The holder itself is bolted on, and the number plate clips in.

A picture can be seen on as an example:
http://www.craigsplates.com/accessories/index.php?page=product-detail&product-id=1510

You can of course get them on Ebay ..... just fitted them on my van.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

The sticky pads mentioned can be bettered by using double-sided sponge adhesive strip which can be bought from motor accessory shops. You purchase it on by the roll, use a piece top and bottom the full length of the plate. I've never had a plate fall off (I use it to stick my taxi plates on. Saves drilling into your MH.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I've often used the Halfords stickies, they do two thicknesses too, and not had a problem.

Three individual stickies may also mean you don't need to remove the previous gunk?


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I use "No Nails Double Sided Adhesive Tape"
It's the best I've come across and recently having to replace one it sticks like the proverbial to a blanket 8O


----------

